# Getting a bit aggressive??



## Brig_Finnigan (May 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Well, I am wondering why my dog seems to be getting a bit aggressive. 

He has not been socializing at all (see below), except seeing dogs in Petco.

We go driving pretty much every day and once a week down to the piers where he sees and walks among children and adults fishing etc.

We go walking at least 3 times a week and play for an hour or so every night.

Some background.

-He usually barks and at times a funny growl at other dogs, but they meet fine. Its like a scared, curious noise. 

-This summer, unloading the boat, a pit bull and his owner came along. The pit was not on any leash. My dog was on a 20 ft rope, harness and tied to dock, as we unloaded boat. My dog was playing and running about with some children and other adults we didn't know. He was barking at the pit. The pit went into the water with his owner. Where about 20 ft out, the pit turned around, this caught my eye and I grabbed the end of rope. The pit swam to my dog and lunged out of the water and attacked him. Only lasted a minute as the owner came and grabbed the pit.
Inside the truck, he has started to growl at anyone he sees on the road.

-After the above event, I was sick for a month and then broke my ankle. So we haven't done much in the way of driving or walking.

Now, months later, he is growling, with his entire back and neck hair raised, at the neighboors dog, through a solid fence. He never did that. That dog is quite old and can barely walk. He also goes nuts growling and trying to get through a cyclone fence for another dog in a yard behind and to the right of us. A young female mastiff.

This Saturday, our mail carrier, a woman, with an extremely high pitch voice, who loves my dog, and he has always loved her, came to the door. Finnigan would have none of it. Low growl, no hair raised, but we were both afraid he might nip her. He did allow her to pet him, but he didn't like it and growled. Didn't show teeth. He has never growled at her, ever.

I don't like he is not socializing, but I am afraid to take him to dog parks. I dont know what to do with him. Everyone loves him, hes a big goofball.

He will be two in January and was neutered when he was 8 months.

Could that one incident have caused this, months later?
He loves cats, not little dogs as much. Has met other dogs in the store or by the boat and although barks at times, there was never an issue.

Maybe training??? I think he needs to be socialized more. But how?
Thoughts??

Thanks in advance.
Finnigan Mom, Brigid


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It shouldn't have that much influence but that doesn't mean it didn't.

The first thing to check out is medical. Have his thyroid checked, a complete panel. Others will give their advice and specify exactly what thyroid test should be done.


----------



## Brig_Finnigan (May 3, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> It shouldn't have that much influence but that doesn't mean it didn't.
> 
> The first thing to check out is medical. Have his thyroid checked, a complete panel. Others will give their advice and specify exactly what thyroid test should be done.


Thanks Pennys Mom. Didn't think of that at all. Thyroid hmmm.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you take your dog to training classes? Getting some help with working on this from a trainer who will work with you in person might also be a good step in the right direction. You are right to work hard on this now and not wait, hoping it gets better. It won't. You need to find help before you end up with a dog you can't take anywhere. The idea of a complete blood workup at the vet is something to cover as well.


----------



## kcarpenter83 (Oct 6, 2013)

sounds like a fear-based response to me...i think training would be a good idea.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello! My Bear was under house arrest for 6 months (recovering from major surgery) and when we finally got the green light to start doing short walks outside, my sweet Bear was a MONSTER! He was growling, barking, lunging, hackles raised. The whole nines! I even started researching reactive dog classes because I was scared if we didn't nip this in the bud NOW, that we'd never get back on track with his socialization. It's now been near 5 weeks since we've started our walks and socialization again, and it's paying off. We take him EVERYWHERE and we ALWAYS have bags of treats. We go spend an hour at a coffee shop, just sitting outside people watching. We go to the petstore and sit on the bench near the entrance. We walk new places, and spend time lounging at the park. 

With all that in mind, Bear was showing what I would consider a mix of fear aggression and easily excitability. As things became more mundane (been there, done that sense), the fear aggression is almost completely gone. I don't think a dog park is a good mix for a fear aggressive dog. Why? Cause other dogs will pick up on his fear and he will become a target, which then builds more bad experiences, which equals more fear. Bad juju. 

What I do recommend, is a good group obedience class, and then schedule play dates with dogs he DOES get along with. You're essentially desensitizing him to different dogs and situations. Showing him that there is no need to be scared. So approach everything confidently. And make sure he's not picking up on your own fear. A trainer should be able to tell you if his behavior is genuinely his own or if he is picking up on your nerves.  

If we're not able to make a dent in his fear aggression, then you should see a certified veterinary behaviorist. You can find one here: ACVB


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

One bad experience can lead to a generalizated negative response. It then builds on itself because everytime your dog sees another dog he growls. When there is no bad experience the two are then connected in his mind. Growling protects him in his mind. Our old dog went nuts when the mail man arrived. Of course the mailman left as soon as he arrived but the dog associated her barking and aggression as driving him off. 

You need to do a whole lot of good interactions to diminish the bad one. This is NOT done at a dog park or with loose dogs in general. Training class is great. Walking with other dogs (all leashed) is great. Have a purpose or task that you do together. This reduces the attention your dog can pay to the other dogs since he is focused on the task at hand. 

One thing to note - Do not coo or say thats alright and try to comfort your dog when he is aggressive. You are telling him the aggression is alright. 

Good Luck.


----------

